# Gorilla vs Grizzly Bear: who wins?



## Shredderboy1658 (Nov 8, 2013)

so this started during one of my classes during school and i figured i'd bring it to ss.org, so who do you think will win??? i'm voting gorilla


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 8, 2013)

Superman vs Mighty Mouse?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 8, 2013)

Shredderboy1658 said:


> so this started during one of my classes during school and i figured i'd bring it to ss.org, so who do you think will win??? i'm voting gorilla



duh...king kong!


----------



## thraxil (Nov 8, 2013)

According to Wikipedia, adult male gorillas weigh 298-400 lbs while adult male grizzlies weigh 400&#8211;790 lbs. So all other things being equal, I'm going to go with the bear that weighs nearly twice as much and has giant claws.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Nov 8, 2013)

Grizzly Bear. Gorillas usually only attack something of that size when it runs away. The bear will not turn tail. If we're talking one on one in a clearing, the bear will eviscerate almost anything.


----------



## ghostred7 (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Nile (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd vote gorilla. Thing will rip limbs.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2013)

I see it being a well fought fight. I think they'd both go all 12 rounds. Hard to say really... I think it'd come down to whichever of the two had the most endurance.


----------



## thraxil (Nov 8, 2013)

I think anyone voting gorilla has just not internalized how much of a size difference there is between them. Gorillas are bigger than us humans and probably proportionally stronger, but they're not *that* much bigger. I think a smallish 300lb gorilla vs a highly trained 250lb heavyweight boxer would be an interesting fight. The gorilla would win, but a smart boxer might actually make it interesting for a few minutes. But even a tiny 400lb grizzly would rip Mike Tyson's head off without breaking a sweat. An 800lb grizzly is in an entirely different league. Not even close. It could kill a large gorilla just by falling on it. They might look fat and slow, but they are strong and fast. A grizzly can run faster than a galloping horse when it wants to.

A more interesting fight, I think would be grizzly vs tiger. Tigers max out around 700lbs, so the grizzly would have mass on its side, but tigers are pure predators with more killing experience while grizzlies mostly live on nuts and berries and fish.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2013)

Don't grizzlies run freakin' 30mph or something? That's no joke right there.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 8, 2013)

thraxil said:


> I think anyone voting gorilla has just not internalized how much of a size difference there is between them. Gorillas are bigger than us humans and probably proportionally stronger, but they're not *that* much bigger. I think a smallish 300lb gorilla vs a highly trained 250lb heavyweight boxer would be an interesting fight. The gorilla would win, but a smart boxer might actually make it interesting for a few minutes. But even a tiny 400lb grizzly would rip Mike Tyson's head off without breaking a sweat. An 800lb grizzly is in an entirely different league. Not even close. It could kill a large gorilla just by falling on it. They might look fat and slow, but they are strong and fast. A grizzly can run faster than a galloping horse when it wants to.
> 
> A more interesting fight, I think would be grizzly vs tiger. Tigers max out around 700lbs, so the grizzly would have mass on its side, but tigers are pure predators with more killing experience while grizzlies mostly live on nuts and berries and fish.



While I do agree that it's not even close between gorillas and grizzlies, don't kid yourself about any human, no matter how strong or skilled in martial arts, holding his own for a second against a gorilla. Dude would get ragdolled. Gorillas are anywhere from 6-15 times stronger than humans. At some point, technique means nothing.

I'd hate to even see a trained fighter try duking it out with a chimp, for that matter.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 8, 2013)

Grizzly bear would win. While a gorilla packs a mean punch, the average grizzly is twice the size of the average Silverback, they have mean claws, and actually pack quite a wallop themselves, even though their reach is shorter.


----------



## will_shred (Nov 8, 2013)

I know this is true for chimps, I don't know if it is for Gorilla's. However Chimpanzees have almost no body fat and have extremely dense muscle. An adult male chimpanzee can easily over power an adult male human. Assuming the same is true for Gorilla's... I think the Gorilla would have a good chance, plus hands and the ability to grab is a good advantage. However... I still think the bear would win. Those claws are so damn sharp, and just with the weight advantage the gorilla would have a hard time getting leverage on the bear, because it seems like both animals have wrestling like fighting styles.


----------



## dethFNmetal (Nov 8, 2013)

This is like asking who would sin in a head on collision: an SUV, or a semi...


----------



## dethFNmetal (Nov 8, 2013)

will_shred said:


> I know this is true for chimps, I don't know if it is for Gorilla's. However Chimpanzees have almost no body fat and have extremely dense muscle. An adult male chimpanzee can easily over power an adult male human. Assuming the same is true for Gorilla's... I think the Gorilla would have a good chance, plus hands and the ability to grab is a good advantage.


claws beat hands any day of the week.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 8, 2013)

I vote gorilla they opposable thumbs which means they can grab lift and throw, plus they have speed on the grizzly. They're almost like a human but bigger.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2013)

JeffFromMtl said:


> While I do agree that it's not even close between gorillas and grizzlies, don't kid yourself about any human, no matter how strong or skilled in martial arts, holding his own for a second against a gorilla. Dude would get ragdolled. Gorillas are anywhere from 6-15 times stronger than humans. At some point, technique means nothing.
> 
> I'd hate to even see a trained fighter try duking it out with a chimp, for that matter.



Didn't a chimp rip a lady's jaw literally OFF? Do you think human inhibition alone keeps us from harnessing a similar degree of strength?


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 8, 2013)

Bear. Without a doubt. The size, the claws, the teeth, the verocity. Gorilla don't wanna .... with that. A flick of a bear's wrist is enough to spill the guts out of any opposing animal. I don't know what kind of bears you guys in the states are used to, but the ones in the AK don't .... around.


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 8, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Didn't a chimp rip a lady's jaw literally OFF? Do you think human inhibition alone keeps us from harnessing a similar degree of strength?


 
Chimps are far stronger than humans.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2013)

Well I was more referring to how it's rumored we only use 10&#8453; of our potential. 

Our praised cognitive thought seems to inhibit us a lot. And I know for a fact I'm stronger than I think in most normal situations because there are times when I really need extra strength and it seems to come from outa nowhere. Adrenaline probably but adrenaline seems to make a significant difference sometimes. 

That said ive done 0 research on chimp/primate strength. It just seems humans like to prematurely limit themselves where other animals just do it.


----------



## liamh (Nov 8, 2013)

This thread is awesome


----------



## TimothyLeary (Nov 8, 2013)

grizzly bears look fluffy.


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 8, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Well I was more referring to how it's rumored we only use 10&#8453; of our potential.
> 
> Our praised cognitive thought seems to inhibit us a lot. And I know for a fact I'm stronger than I think in most normal situations because there are times when I really need extra strength and it seems to come from outa nowhere. Adrenaline probably but adrenaline seems to make a significant difference sometimes.
> 
> That said ive done 0 research on chimp/primate strength. It just seems humans like to prematurely limit themselves where other animals just do it.


 
Interesting point, indeed. I may look into this a little.


----------



## taysil11 (Nov 8, 2013)

bears because they're the number ONE threat to america.


----------



## TheKindred (Nov 8, 2013)

chimps are jacked...






vs






vs







pretty sure that any combination will end up in a brutal confrontation. 

Grizzly ftw though. They can literally decapitate you with a single swipe.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 8, 2013)

I once took a screen-grab of this hilarious factoid which onces appeared on Wikipedia about grizzlies:


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 8, 2013)

5 Shockingly Creative Ways Animals Are Using Our Garbage | Cracked.com read the part about mooses and prepare to be enslaved by the bear army


----------



## thraxil (Nov 8, 2013)

TheKindred said:


>



Pretty sure that's a black bear though, not a grizzly. Black bears are quite a bit smaller.

I've seen my girlfriend's 9lb miniature poodle go barking and running into a thicket of trees off the side of a hiking trail and chase out a black bear and her cub...


----------



## pink freud (Nov 8, 2013)

Gorilla + Grizzly = Gojira + Gorillaz


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2013)

Lemmy vs God


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 8, 2013)

Ozzy vs CC Deville (definitely no drug testing for this one)


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 8, 2013)

Grizzly...NO question!


----------



## skeels (Nov 8, 2013)

Randy said:


> Lemmy vs God



Trick question!



Also, motivation is key like Konftuzed said. People-in the whole people versus animals scenario- are motivated by things like coffee and donuts and comfortable chairs. Whereas animals are motivated by death and food and ripping your jaw off your skull.

there are still lots of variables in any verses equation. Like, is the mixed martial artist facing the gorilla in question going to jab a pencil in the gorilla's eyes?

all things being equal, I believe the grizzly bear is going to tear the gorilla to shreds. Sure the gorilla has opposable thumbs. But the Grizzly Bear's claws are like me to cook so. Not to mention it has huge freaking teeth.


----------



## TheKindred (Nov 8, 2013)

thraxil said:


> Pretty sure that's a black bear though, not a grizzly. Black bears are quite a bit smaller.
> 
> I've seen my girlfriend's 9lb miniature poodle go barking and running into a thicket of trees off the side of a hiking trail and chase out a black bear and her cub...



i live in bear country so I've had run in's with black and brown. I'd MUCH rather run into a black bear in the bush, but make no mistake they can tear you apart if you catch them at the wrong time. A grizzly requires no special occasion to tear you open though.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 8, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Didn't a chimp rip a lady's jaw literally OFF? Do you think human inhibition alone keeps us from harnessing a similar degree of strength?



I think our physical limitations are far more concrete than our mental or even emotional limitations. We either were never designed to rely on our strength or at some point evolved past it. Even people who spend their entire lives working on their physical strength will never be able to account for the genetic differences between us and other animals. Although, that's not entirely to say that we're physically incapable creatures. You'd be hard-pressed to find an animal as adept at endurance exrcises like long-distance running as humans. Of course reaching our true physical potential banks on our ability to focus mentally, but I actually think that if anything, our physical state has a greater impact on our mental state than the other way around. There's a reason we tend to perform mental tasks more efficiently and stay emotionally stable when we're eating well, getting exercise and feeling good/strong physically.


----------



## viesczy (Nov 8, 2013)

Randy said:


> Lemmy vs God



Lemmy is a punk with growths the size of grizzly bears on his face, he can't even beat himself off! Chuck Billy is THE MAN. Chuck beat heart cancer!  

Back on topic...

A silverback is a big critter, but they're not an alpha predator like a grizzly bear. Alpha predators win. 

Now the Bili Ape, that mo fo eats lions. You watch your back 3 times and your front 2 times when those motor scooters are about. 

Derek


----------



## taysil11 (Nov 9, 2013)

that first chimp :0 can't tell if he's putting more weight on his balls or his feet hahaha


----------



## Given To Fly (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't like these animal vs. animal debates but there are three things that need to be laid out:
1. This isn't all that relevant but I've worked with rehabbing wild animals and the fellow rehabbers and I got to talking and this is what we came up with: the "2/3" rule. Basically, if you weigh 150 lbs., a animal that weighs 100 can kill you such as a wolf, mountain lion, etc.
2. Bears have 5 sharp ends.
3. Bears go into a frenzy when they attack an animal whether it be for food, protection, whatever. This means that when a bear attacks, it won't stop killing until everything that can be killed is dead. 

A gorilla could hit a bear really hard, but its not like bears go easy on each other when they fight over territory.


----------



## skeels (Nov 30, 2013)

Does the gorilla have a samurai sword?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Dec 3, 2013)

You guys have already touched on muscle structure a bit, but there's another reason chimps have significantly greater arm strength: their tendons attach at different points on the arm than ours do. We have the advantage in certain motions (throwing notably), but chimps have a significant leverage advantage in raw strength.


----------

